# Symphobia 2 About to Clear US Customs



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## FireGS (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm surprised no release date was announced.. YET.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 2, 2010)

FireGS @ Thu Sep 02 said:


> I'm surprised no release date was announced.. YET.



Project SAM announced that Symphobia was shipping in September 2010. They're completely on schedule.


----------



## FireGS (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh no no, You're right, I just meant an actual DATE.

"Symphobia 2 will begin shipping on September 3, 2010."

Like that.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 3, 2010)

FireGS @ Fri Sep 03 said:


> Oh no no, You're right, I just meant an actual DATE.
> 
> "Symphobia 2 will begin shipping on September 3, 2010."
> 
> Like that.



Because they have global distribution and cannot predict the date in any country when product will clear customs, get to warehouses, etc. 

There's a lot involved with distributing a product especially with global distribution to manage.


----------



## Nick Harvey (Sep 8, 2010)

My copy has just arrived. The included poster is a nice touch.


----------



## Vision (Sep 8, 2010)

Same here.. 9:30AM est


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 8, 2010)

First impressions! Reviews! Stuff!


----------



## Time+Space (Sep 9, 2010)

Symphobia 2 has arrived in the UK! We're shipping pre-orders to customers and dealers today :D 

Can't wait to hear what you all think of it!

http://www.timespace.com/product/SYMP2-1/3/9999913/symphobia_2.html?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 9, 2010)

Users that have it - what do you think?


----------



## Mike Connelly (Sep 9, 2010)

And how does it compare to the original?


----------



## shakuman (Sep 9, 2010)

Mike Connelly @ Thu Sep 09 said:


> And how does it compare to the original?



Me too I would like to know o-[][]-o 

Shakuman.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 9, 2010)

I ended up passing on this due to financial restrictions. I went with VSL VI PRO which fit my budget better and love it. I also own (and love) Symphobia 1 and think the newest 1.2 update has some terrific stuff but at the end of the day, I couldn't rationalize the debt:awesomeness ratio. 

Vision, would you be able to do a couple quick examples with the legato patches. They sounded terrific from the demos and I'm wondering how you find them in a real world scenario.


----------



## Nick Harvey (Sep 9, 2010)

Vision @ Thu Sep 09 said:


> Had a chance to go through the patches late last night. Quick observations..
> 
> The legato ensemble patches are a welcomed addition to the SAM library.
> 
> ...



The FX and dystopia patches really ARE great. Quite stunning. Unfortunately, they're so unique sounding and are so damn good that I agree that we'll soon be hearing them everywhere, including on my stuff. I've already used one of them on a cue for a doc I'm scoring. Hopefully though, people will hear mine first and assume that other composers have been heavily influenced by my work. Ahem. 

I love the new interface too. So simple but really very user friendly.

I've just started playing around with it, but overall I'm very impressed and I think it actually compliments the original rather than it being more of the same. Yes, they obviously live in the same stable, but they're definitely two different horses. * Ta da! Metaphor Man stands before you! *  Will need more time with it though before I can say for sure.

Nick


----------



## shakuman (Sep 9, 2010)

Nick Harvey @ Thu Sep 09 said:


> Vision @ Thu Sep 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Had a chance to go through the patches late last night. Quick observations..
> ...



Congrats Nick and good luck but do you think it was worth the price you paid ? ~o) 

Shakuman.


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Sep 9, 2010)

Nick[/quote]

Congrats Nick and good luck but do you think it was worth the price you paid ? ~o) 

Shakuman.[/quote]


----------



## Nick Harvey (Sep 9, 2010)

To be honest, it really is too early to say. I haven't had time to explore it in depth as I've only spent about 15 minutes with it finishing a cue on the aforementioned doc. The rest of the day has been spent on a rock track for an ad - not suitable Symphobia territory unfortunately!


----------



## Vision (Sep 9, 2010)

dcoscina @ Thu Sep 09 said:


> I ended up passing on this due to financial restrictions. I went with VSL VI PRO which fit my budget better and love it. I also own (and love) Symphobia 1 and think the newest 1.2 update has some terrific stuff but at the end of the day, I couldn't rationalize the debt:awesomeness ratio.
> 
> Vision, would you be able to do a couple quick examples with the legato patches. They sounded terrific from the demos and I'm wondering how you find them in a real world scenario.



ok.. I just sorta put this together. Not even a demo.. So if it sounds so so, it's my from quick writing not Symph2.  Anyway, just example of a few leg instruments along w chords. 

http://www.box.net/shared/vm5teipvuj


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 9, 2010)

www.box.net said:


> Please login to access your Box



:?


----------



## Vision (Sep 9, 2010)

eh? ok.. I'll try this again.


----------



## Vision (Sep 9, 2010)

ok..

http://www.box.net/shared/vm5teipvuj


----------



## twinsinmind (Sep 9, 2010)

Vision @ Fri Sep 10 said:


> ok..
> 
> http://www.box.net/files#/files/0/f/310 ... _503622626



mmm :shock: not okay  "please login to ...."


----------



## Vision (Sep 9, 2010)

twinsinmind @ Thu Sep 09 said:


> Vision @ Fri Sep 10 said:
> 
> 
> > ok..
> ...



Damnit.. OKAY :lol: 

http://www.box.net/shared/vm5teipvuj


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice. The flute and horns sound good.

But, what happened at :24?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 9, 2010)

Great it finally worked!! Nice legato transitions, cleaner sounding - thanks for sharing this. 0:24 has some dips and disconnects in the transitions for some reason. Its definitely a different animal than Symphobia 1 though. I think both of them could really work well together although this one seem more suited to lyrical writing.


----------



## Vision (Sep 9, 2010)

RiffWraith @ Thu Sep 09 said:


> Very nice. The flute and horns sound good.
> 
> But, what happened at :24?



24? idk.. but if you hear some anomalies, keep in mind I didn't put much time into this.


----------



## Vision (Sep 9, 2010)

Frederick Russ @ Thu Sep 09 said:


> Great it finally worked!! Nice legato transitions, cleaner sounding - thanks for sharing this. 0:24 has some dips and disconnects in the transitions for some reason. Its definitely a different animal than Symphobia 1 though. I think both of them could really work well together although this one seem more suited to lyrical writing.



Yeah.. I think that most folks that don't have especially vsl will really benefit from the legato instruments. Can't wait to work on a nice little symphobia 1+2 template. Not to mention using 64 bit kontakt 4.1?? This should relax my cpu a lot.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 9, 2010)

Vision, thanks for the demo. It's actually very impressive and very realistic to my ears. I might have to re-think my decision to pass this one over...


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes, sounds like another solid step in the direction of play-and-finish! I can see how it'll get you there quicker and better, which is Symphobia's raison d'etre. 24s... sounds like a little rip, or is just how it is played? if so, v nice. Incidentally, how many patches on this cue?


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 10, 2010)

Keep listening to this one. Given the short time frame to compose this it sounds very real. And I'm very cynical and picky about sample mockups. Might have to pull the trigger. I'm working on a project that could really use this quality since I don't have the budget for real musicians.

Thanks again Vision!


----------



## rpaillot (Sep 10, 2010)

Vision, could you please post some examples of the legato ensemble patches ? 
These patches seem to be the reason d'etre of Symphobia 2 !!


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 10, 2010)

Vision, I hate you! I had to order this product because of your demo! You are truly evil! :mrgreen: 

Seriously though, I just landed a film score gig and I totally could use this for this upcoming project since it's not in the budget to use real musicians (what else is new?)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 10, 2010)

Congrats on the film gig! I'm sure you'll do a great job.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah, it sounds like it. From what Peter said, he only composed that little demo on the fly and it still sounded 99% realistic. That's scary but a good kinda scary.


Vision- do the legato horns sound as good as Epic Horns in your opinion. To me, they actually sound even more authentic. 

The flute legato has more emboucher (attack) in them than the VSL flutes so I'm sort of so-so about them but the strings and brass sound killer.


Dave


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 10, 2010)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Sep 10 said:


> Congrats on the film gig! I'm sure you'll do a great job.



Thanks Ned!


----------



## eschroder (Sep 10, 2010)

I ordered the combo pack and it should be here any day now!


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah, I just ordered it from my local retailer. Dunno when it will arrive but hopefully soon as I got some major composing to do...and I still have kyu belt grading coming up too. Busy busy!


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 10, 2010)

eschroder @ Fri Sep 10 said:


> I ordered the combo pack and it should be here any day now!



You'll love it!


----------



## Vision (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey thanks for the compliments.. I'm glad that I could help with your decision. Quite honestly, I still like Epic Horns a bit more. Of course that's not to say that the S2 horn ensemble is bad at all. I think the overall value is better than epic horns though. 

Your purchase will pay for itself with the movie you're doing dcoscina.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 12, 2010)

Vision @ Sun Sep 12 said:


> Hey thanks for the compliments.. I'm glad that I could help with your decision. Quite honestly, I still like Epic Horns a bit more. Of course that's not to say that the S2 horn ensemble is bad at all. I think the overall value is better than epic horns though.
> 
> Your purchase will pay for itself with the movie you're doing dcoscina.



Interesting comment - do you use the full Brass version of Epic Horns or the download? Are the download articulations too limiting?


----------



## ProjectSAM (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks so much for the S2 feedback and your kind words, guys!

We have added 3 new Symphobia 2 music demos to our website:

SEVEN DAYS by Jason Graves (horror style)

MENTAL ILLNESS by Michal Cielecki (focussing on the Dystopia section)

SPICCPHOBIA by Michal Cielecki (using only Symphobia 2 string spiccatos and a sustained chord at the end)

http://www.projectsam.com/Products/Boxed-Products/1367 (SYMPHOBIA 2 PRODUCT PAGE)

Enjoy!

Maarten


----------



## Mike Connelly (Sep 13, 2010)

Did you guys ever get around to making a comparison page between S1 and S2?

Thanks.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 13, 2010)

Super! My copy should be available for pick up at the local retailer this week. Oh yessssss, the legato patches....


----------



## ProjectSAM (Sep 13, 2010)

Mike Connelly @ Mon Sep 13 said:


> Did you guys ever get around to making a comparison page between S1 and S2?



Hi Mike,

No, we have no comparison page yet.

But if you would like our personal advice on which Symphobia volume to go for, feel free to write us directly.

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 13, 2010)

dcoscina @ Mon Sep 13 said:


> Super! My copy should be available for pick up at the local retailer this week. Oh yessssss, the legato patches....



I can well imagine the excitement! From everything I've heard, Symphobia 2 IS legato. Most of the other demos sound so similar to no1 that it's pretty much the only thing I'm focusing on.

I'd hoped they'd have broadened the effects beyond the horror / tension stuff into other areas - magical glisses etc. But to be fair, legato is a hugely desirable thing and justifies the purchase on its own, imho.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 13, 2010)

I have heard the new demos and honestly, Vision's demo is far more impressive. His demo focuses on the legato which is the main attraction for existing Symphobia 1 owners. 

Maybe it's just me but these demos with loud hits, ubiquitous 2 note alternating ostinatos are kinda get old. The spiccato demo was not at all impressive to my ears. then again, my ears are used to LASS which has the most killer short string articulations so perhaps I'm being too harsh and unfair.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Sep 13, 2010)

More legato demos are in the works!


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, that sounds great Maarten. I should be getting my copy of S2 this week and I'd be happy to offer a demo up if it meets Project SAM's approval. 

I have to start working on a documentary about the neutron bomb so I'm looking forward to all the sonic awesomeness from S1 and S2.


----------



## Revson (Sep 13, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Sep 13 said:


> dcoscina @ Mon Sep 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Super! My copy should be available for pick up at the local retailer this week. Oh yessssss, the legato patches....
> ...



Did you check out "dreamy textures" in the orchestrator folder? Magical I reckon.


----------



## eschroder (Sep 13, 2010)

Mine just arrived!!! woohoo


----------



## ProjectSAM (Sep 20, 2010)

We have added a bunch of Symphobia 2 wallpaper to our Downloads section:

http://www.projectsam.com/Support/Downloads/

Enjoy!

Maarten


----------



## ProjectSAM (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey all,

Two new Symphobia 2-only demos have been added to our website:

FALSE AWAKENING by Alex Pfeffer

DECEPTION by Alex Pfeffer

Thanks for these wonderful pieces Alex!

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 24, 2010)

Maarten,

False Awakening sounds great (no surprise there given Alex's talent), but the link to hear Deception sends us back to the main page, not to any music.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry! Fixed!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 24, 2010)

Huh... that's FAST!!! >8o


----------



## shakuman (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi Maarten.
Is the bonus patch available now for download ?

Shakuman.


----------



## shakuman (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Ned =o 

Shaku..


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 30, 2010)

Just wondering if there's been any word on the promised video demos? Or getting the lib on trysound?


----------

